# Adjusting QuickMode speed via SPS codes



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll assume everyone's either familiar with QuickMode and SPS codes or can get up to speed via existing resources, as I just want to jot a quick post highlighting new info (to me) posted by @TiVo_Ted over in today's Facebook Live thread, which is...

*You can adjust the QuickMode playback speed* from the default of 1.3x to any rate from 1.1x to 1.9x, using the following SPS code sequence:

*Select-Play-Select-7-{boost}-Select*

Just replace "{boost}" with whatever speed boost you're looking for, understanding that the digit range is 1-9, mapping to the 1.1x-1.9x QuickMode speed range.

Also, newer remotes use 'OK' in place of 'Select'.

I've yet to test whether a reboot resets playback to the 1.3x default rate.

--
Ted's original comment:


TiVo_Ted said:


> tarheelblue32 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for a 1.5x speed quickmode, lol.
> ...





TiVo_Ted said:


> I think it will reset to the default on reboot. Or, you can change the 7 - 5 to anything from 7 - 1 (1.1x) to 7 - 9 (1.9x). Change it to 7 - 3 to go back to normal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

(saved)


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Repost from the Facebook Live thread:
Now we just need a KMTTG "SPS Backdoor" pick for this feature (with the variable parameter).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

(I checked in the 9 new SPS codes into kmttg source code)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> I'll assume everyone's either familiar with QuickPlay and SPS codes or can get up to speed via existing resources, as I just want to jot a quick post highlighting new info (to me) posted by @TiVo_Ted over in today's Facebook Live thread, which is...
> 
> You can adjust the QuickPlay playback speed from the default of 1.3x to any rate from 1.1x to 1.9x, using the following SPS code sequence:
> 
> ...


Point of order, I'm pretty sure it's called "QuickMode" not "QuickPlay".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Point of order, I'm pretty sure it's called "QuickMode" not "QuickPlay".


%#*+&$!!!

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/QuickMode

Any mod/admin is free to fix the thread title. (please!) edit: Thank you, unknown admin!

p.s. Makes my opening sentence especially humorous...


krkaufman said:


> I'll assume everyone's either familiar with QuickPlay...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is this for TE4 only?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Is this for TE4 only?


No, I tested it successfully on a Roamio Pro and v2 Mini, each running TE3.

Yet to hear if any Premiere users have had success.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Yet to hear if any Premiere users have had success.


Premiere's can't do QuickMode...can they?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Premiere's can't do QuickMode...can they?


Good point. I think I was confusing SkipMode, which they *did* receive, right?!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yessir...

-KP


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

This may be regarded as a small refinement, but it is much appreciated. I have long wished to have this feature. Thank you, Ted & team!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> This may be regarded as a small refinement, but it is much appreciated. I have long wished to have this feature. Thank you, Ted & team!


Sometimes, it indeed can be the little things.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

moyekj said:


> (I checked in the 9 new SPS codes into kmttg source code)


I'm running kmttg version 2.4m and am not seeing the new SPS QuickMode codes in the "SPS Backdoor" menu picks. Is there something I need to do (or just wait for a new version to publish)? Thanks!


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

humbb said:


> I'm running kmttg version 2.4m and am not seeing the new SPS QuickMode codes in the "SPS Backdoor" menu picks. Is there something I need to do (or just wait for a new version to publish)? Thanks!


2.4m came out before the SPS QuickMode codes were known. It'll likely be in the next release.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Sometimes, it indeed can be the little things.


Agree - & a nice touch that wasn't mentioned...you get an OSD that confirms what QP rate you just entered  (at least I did on my Roamio w/TE3)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dishrich said:


> Agree - & a nice touch that wasn't mentioned...you get an OSD that confirms what QP rate you just entered  (at least I did on my Roamio w/TE3)


Quite true. (Both that it is displayed and that it wasn't mentioned, at least not in this thread.)

As you said, a confirmation dialog briefly pops up for any change to the QuickMode rate via the SPS sequence.

Example:









​p.s. And after double-checking the screenshot and seeing "Fast Play," I feel semi-absolved of my sin of having referred to the feature as "QuickPlay."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just did a test on my TE3 Mini and the QuickMode rate appears to have reset to the default after rebooting the Mini.

Also, in the testing I’ve done, the QuickMode rate appears to be unique to the box. (i.e. Unlike some other settings, the Mini and host DVR QuickMode rate settings are not linked.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Boy, this certainly seems like a sellable feature . . . . If I recall correctly, an earlier JVC VCR I had had variable-speed playback.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not seeing any OSD that confirms the change. What am i doing wrong? I'm on TE4 with the version 9 installed.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

tim_m said:


> I'm not seeing any OSD that confirms the change. What am i doing wrong? I'm on TE4 with the version 9 installed.


Tivo Roamio Plus and I'm not getting any visual confirmation either, nor do I notice any difference in speed even using "1" or "9" - can others where it is working or not confirm their software version please? I'm on 21.9.1.v9 but I understand 21.9.1.v11 has been out for almost two months so it seems to be a very slow rollout although I just found the priority request page TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request . Maybe v11 is required for the QuickMode speed adjustment?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

This is awesome. I need to use quick play more. I never think to use it. 

Now what I’d love is a customizable skip forward button during football season so I can skip quickly between plays.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

trailmix said:


> Tivo Roamio Plus and I'm not getting any visual confirmation either, nor do I notice any difference in speed even using "1" or "9" - can others where it is working or not confirm their software version please? I'm on 21.9.1.v9 but I understand 21.9.1.v11 has been out for almost two months so it seems to be a very slow rollout although I just found the priority request page TiVo Experience 4, Software Update Request . Maybe v11 is required for the QuickMode speed adjustment?


My Roamio Plus is still on TE3, but the codes work fine for me. Are you trying to input the code while watching live TV or a recording? If you're trying to use the code while watching live TV then don't forget that you have to add an extra "select" press at the beginning of the code for it to work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> I'm not getting any visual confirmation either, nor do I notice any difference in speed even using "1" or "9"


You're sure you're entering the whole sequence correctly, including both the "7" and boost digit? (And it is recommended to enter the sequence when viewing a recording.)


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

tarheelblue32 said:


> My Roamio Plus is still on TE3, but the codes work fine for me. Are you trying to input the code while watching live TV or a recording? If you're trying to use the code while watching live TV then don't forget that you have to add an extra "select" press at the beginning of the code for it to work.


I wasn't trying to do it during live TV because that seems to conflict with the concept of QuickMode, but I tried it that way as well with the extra select as you describe and still no luck. What is your TE3 version number?


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> You're sure you're entering the whole sequence correctly, including both the "7" and boost digit? (And it is recommended to enter the sequence when viewing a recording.)


Yes while viewing a recording. What is your version number?


----------



## nessie (Apr 18, 2010)

There needs to be 0.8x speed. John Oliver speaks too quickly.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

trailmix said:


> I wasn't trying to do it during live TV because that seems to conflict with the concept of QuickMode, but I tried it that way as well with the extra select as you describe and still no luck. What is your TE3 version number?


20.7.4.RC42


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

trailmix said:


> I wasn't trying to do it during live TV because that seems to conflict with the concept of QuickMode...


Actually it doesn't. You can use QuickMode while viewing live TV if you are in the buffer. I do it all the time.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trailmix said:


> I wasn't trying to do it during live TV because that seems to conflict with the concept of QuickMode, but I tried it that way as well with the extra select as you describe and still no luck. What is your TE3 version number?


Make sure to press the button sequence in fairly rapid order. Hesitating too long between presses can cause the command execution to time out.

Also, don't forget to verify that QuickMode is activated (by hitting PLAY) after changing the speed setting.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> Tivo Roamio Plus and I'm not getting any visual confirmation either, nor do I notice any difference in speed even using "1" or "9"


Could you reply with the exact button sequence you're using, per the labels on the remote? And are you using a stock TiVo remote or a universal IR remote?


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

humbb said:


> Actually it doesn't. You can use QuickMode while viewing live TV if you are in the buffer. I do it all the time.


Thanks, but I was referring to truly live TV without a buffer.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> Make sure to press the button sequence in fairly rapid order. Hesitating too long between presses can cause the command execution to time out.
> 
> Also, don't forget to verify that QuickMode is activated (by hitting PLAY) after changing the speed setting.


Thanks I know about the timeout issue, but I'm going as fast as I can. I am looking for the onscreen display confirming the "Fast Play: 1.9X" which isn't happening. I assume that happens with or without the usual QuickMode activation.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Could you reply with the exact button sequence you're using, per the labels on the remote? And are you using a stock TiVo remote or a universal IR remote?


To copy and paste from the original post since this is what I'm doing: "*Select-Play-Select-7-{boost}-Select *Just replace "{boost}" with whatever speed boost you're looking for, understanding that the digit range is 1-9, mapping to the 1.1x-1.9x QuickMode speed range." I tried the stock Tivo Slide remote but I also tried the Slingbox IR without luck. This feature is worth upgrading to Bolt or a different remote if I can guarantee it will help, but I know at least one other person said it isn't working for them so I'm not sure that will matter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> To copy and paste from the original post since this is what I'm doing: "*Select-Play-Select-7-{boost}-Select *Just replace "{boost}" with whatever speed boost you're looking for, understanding that the digit range is 1-9, mapping to the 1.1x-1.9x QuickMode speed range." I tried the stock Tivo Slide remote but I also tried the Slingbox IR without luck. This feature is worth upgrading to Bolt or a different remote if I can guarantee it will help, but I know at least one other person said it isn't working for them so I'm not sure that will matter.


Yes, I'm familiar with the instructions, having written them; I was asking for the labels on the remote buttons you were actually pressing, since I've seen instances where people were confusing remote buttons.

That said, I just pulled out my TE4 BOLT and can't get it to work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> I am looking for the onscreen display confirming the "Fast Play: 1.9X" which isn't happening. I assume that happens with or without the usual QuickMode activation.


Correct, but only when the entered SPS code changes the configured speed. No speed indication is displayed when QuickMode is activated or disabled.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with the instructions, having written them; I was asking for the labels on the remote buttons you were actually pressing, since I've seen instances where people were confusing remote buttons.
> 
> That said, I just pulled out my TE4 BOLT and can't get it to work.


OK thanks for confirming hopefully it will roll out to everyone eventually.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

For confirmation purposes, I have a Roamio Pro and Mini, both on TE3 (Encore), and the new variable-speed QuickMode is working on both.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> For confirmation purposes, I have a Roamio Pro and Mini, both on TE3 (Encore), and the new variable-speed QuickMode is working on both.


Thanks so maybe only TE3 can do this at the moment, but if anyone has success with TE4 please let us know.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> Thanks so maybe only TE3 can do this at the moment, but if anyone has success with TE4 please let us know.


@TiVo_Ted, any insight on SPS QuickMode adjustments on TE4? Are the QuickMode SPS sequences supposed to be valid for both TE3 & TE4?


----------



## brimorga (Oct 22, 2016)

Well this is awesome. Formula one has been so boring this year, besides for the last race, I've used lots of quickmode. Most of the races deserve the 1.9 setting when you get beyond the first few laps!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I was playing with this code and accidentally hit the Tivo button during the sequence. Now I'm stuck with this weird yellow and green box graphic with numbers on the screen. Anyone have any idea how to toggle it back off?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I ended up restarting which got rid of it, but I have no idea what remote sequence I pushed to get that or what it even is. This was on a Roamio Pro TE3. 

On a side note, I found that the speed change code didn’t always take. I found it easier to start from a paused playback state.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

morac said:


> I was playing with this code and accidentally hit the Tivo button during the sequence. Now I'm stuck with this weird yellow and green box graphic with numbers on the screen. Anyone have any idea how to toggle it back off?


See here: Unknown (to me) diagnostic mode


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Do i need to start the sequence with om QM on or off? Sometimes when i do it i hear that bung bung sound when hitting the 7 and boost number.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> See here: Unknown (to me) diagnostic mode


Thanks. That SPS7S code is way too close to the SPS7#S code for changing quick mode. It's no wonder I triggered it. Fortunately rebooting got rid of it, but I'll remember this for next time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

tim_m said:


> Do i need to start the sequence with om QM on or off? Sometimes when i do it i hear that bung bung sound when hitting the 7 and boost number.


You don't have to. It works either way. I've found that sometimes doing the code turns QM on and other times doesn't.

I've also sometimes gotten the bong sound. It just let it sit for a few seconds and try again. Originally I had no problems doing it, but after awhile it started working intermittently and then after getting into diagnostics mode, I stopped playing with it.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Now how about a code that changes the skip ahead button from 30 seconds to something else?
I would like to try 45 seconds and 1 minute.
Also the skip back button would be better at 10 seconds than 8 Seconds as it is on a Dish box.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

So for the people that changed their QM setting (presumably) up, which speed are you now using?
1.6 seems to be the highest speed that I can comfortably still understand pretty much what everyone is saying...it now enables me to watch shows (more than) 50% faster. (not also including skipping all the commercials)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Furmaniac said:


> Now how about a code that changes the skip ahead button from 30 seconds to something else?
> I would like to try 45 seconds and 1 minute.
> Also the skip back button would be better at 10 seconds than 8 Seconds as it is on a Dish box.


Programmable skip buttons would be a useful feature. I'm not sure I would mess with the 30-second skip forward, but the 8-second skip backward I would probably want to change to 11 seconds.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> I'll assume everyone's either familiar with QuickMode and SPS codes or can get up to speed via existing resources, as I just want to jot a quick post highlighting new info (to me) posted by @TiVo_Ted over in today's Facebook Live thread, which is...
> 
> *You can adjust the QuickMode playback speed* from the default of 1.3x to any rate from 1.1x to 1.9x, using the following SPS code sequence:
> 
> *Select-Play-Select-7-{boost}-Select*


AWESOME!!! Now I will not "have to" download shows to watch in VLC. reality/talk/documentary shows I watch at AT LEAST 1.5x.. if I can stand it, I do 2x.

Since this "only" goes up to 1.9, good enough for me to avoid the bother.

(Not meaning to be "they want a mile" person, but I suspect I'll be switching between e.g. 1.5 and 1.9 often.)

I also now wonder if the CCs will be all messed up. Sometimes they get messed up in VLC sped up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dishrich said:


> So for the people that changed their QM setting (presumably) up, which speed are you now using?
> 1.6 seems to be the highest speed that I can comfortably still understand pretty much what everyone is saying...it now enables me to watch shows (more than) 50% faster. (not also including skipping all the commercials)


I haven't tried this yet, but since I listen to (basically all) podcasts at 2x (and heck, for the ones I listen to with overcast, I even have the trim silences option on)... 1.5 and 2x will likely be the ones I try, since those are what I already use in VLC..
(download show with kmttg, then transfer to AppleTV VLC app.. and watch 1.5 or 2x..)

now I get to skip that step. Woohoo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> For confirmation purposes, I have a Roamio Pro and Mini, both on TE3 (Encore), and the new variable-speed QuickMode is working on both.


Wait, this isn't really new if it's in the *old* UI.. right? There haven't actually been changes in that in a long time?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> 1.5 and 2x will likely be the ones I try, since those are what I already use in VLC.


Fingers crossed that the audio quality will be comparable to VLC's.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> this isn't really new if it's in the *old* UI.. right?


Well, the OP did frame it only as "new info," which it does appear to be. It *would* be interesting to know how long it's been in place.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> Wait, this isn't really new if it's in the *old* UI.. right? There haven't actually been changes in that in a long time?


I'm guessing that you meant that tongue in cheek? If not, then yes, bug fixes and small improvements are still being made to TE3--thank goodness!



krkaufman said:


> Fingers crossed that the audio quality will be comparable to VLC's.


I just watched this afternoon's Cubs/Padres game at 1.5x QM, and it was just about perfect.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> I just watched this afternoon's Cubs/Padres game at 1.5x QM, and it was just about perfect.


Yeah, I've found 1.5x to be no problem. 1.9x was OK for a replay of the US v England FIFA semifinal but difficult to follow if I care about dialog.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Well, the OP did frame it only as "new info," which it does appear to be. It *would* be interesting to know how long it's been in place.


It would be even *more* interesting to know if there are any other unannounced "easter eggs" available. :hushed:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok, I went to 1.9x, and saw the prompt on screen.. but it seemed to not actually be in effect until I actually went out of quickplay and then back in? That's my guess at least until I play with it more..

and yeah e.g. my NBC Nightly News is understandable at 1.9x..
(I'm pretty sure the podcast was the east coast version and this is the west coast version with newer info?)

oh and based on my small small small sample size of listening/watching this for a few mins, the closed captions seem to be working properly too..

WOOHOO!!!! I would've paid extra for this..if this has really been there as long as quickplay has been there, I wish it were official at that time..


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> ok, I went to 1.9x, and saw the prompt on screen.. but it seemed to not actually be in effect until I actually went out of quickplay and then back in? That's my guess at least until I play with it more..


If you are already in quickplay, just do an instant replay and the speed will switch.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Does anyone know the exact runtime of The Big Bang Theory? Without commercials (SkipMode), with the theme song and credits cut, set on 1.9x QuickMode? Because I really want to make a joke about it being "42" hours. But sadly, I think it's going to be longer than that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Makes you wonder how many more hidden SPS number codes there are. Also why only the 30-sec skip code is sticky where clearly this should be as well.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

I know this only works on TE3, but can someone with a TE3 Bolt Vox confirm it works please? I went through the posts in the thread and didn't see that configuration mentioned. Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Well, the OP did frame it only as "new info," which it does appear to be. It *would* be interesting to know how long it's been in place.


I wonder too how long this has been available, but since it seems to only be on TE3 and not yet on TE4, I would guess that it is relatively recent, perhaps the last major software update for TE3.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

For the record, and to answer my own question, I did confirm on a TE3 Bolt Vox that this works just like all the other TE3 boxes that have been confirmed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I ended up using this a lot over the weekend.

I admit I make this sound like work, but some of these shows with lots of fluff, or reality shows that I enjoy but are still too slow.. are ones that I have been piling up (in SD.. I watch Survivor & Amazing Race in HD soon after they air)..

But I watched a couple of 5 year old episodes of King of the Nerds at 1.5x, and an ep of America's Got Talent at 1.9x for the NON competition parts and the competition parts at 1x speed.. (and basically FFed through the following results episode, except watched the first few minutes which had the recap intermixed with the other competitors' comments.).

So I think 1.5x is my new 'minimum' quickplay speed, with 1.9x being the common use for the (as I've said a million times) documentary, news, fluff parts of shows. 1.5x for SNL or reality/game shows I want to "pay attention to" (but still sped up).. and 1x for scripted stuff besides SNL.

Being able to 30 second skip or Skip Mode through commercials with this (faster) QuickPlay is much easier to use than VLC.... even if I end up changing speeds (as mentioned above) for different shows.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is obvious to everyone, but I discovered that if you use a TE3 Bolt to access a recording on a home network TE4 Roamio they will play back at the adjusted QM speed of the TE3 device.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah, same with roamio to P4. The VERY first time(s) I tried it, it seemed not to work (seemed like it was still at the 30% faster).. But I must have been imagining it.

I still think there's something slightly subtle about making the keypress sequence work.. Though also it seems to NOT show the on screen speed logo if you try to "change" it to the same speed. (As I said above, I'm already switching between 1.5 and 1.9x fairly often.. but sometimes try to "sanity check" that I'm really at 1.9.. since I really do get used to it often, for some kinds of programming..)

But even without accidentally trying to set the same speed.. sometimes I have to do it multiple times for it to work.. But less often than I used to.. and I still haven't figured out what I'm doing differently.


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having a hard time getting this to apply consistently. Most of the time it just turns quickmode on or off and the "7" and "boost" keys end up giving the BONG sound. Other times, it does show the updated speed onscreen.

What state should you start on? and how fast should the sequence be pressed?

honestly, i don't know how the tivo distinguishes it from regular quickmode change since the play and select portion of it is a valid quickmode change: select [does nothing] - Play (pops up status bar) - Select [enters quickmode] - 7 [bong] - (1-9) [bong].


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

collin said:


> I'm having a hard time getting this to apply consistently. Most of the time it just turns quickmode on or off and the "7" and "boost" keys end up giving the BONG sound. Other times, it does show the updated speed onscreen.
> 
> What state should you start on? and how fast should the sequence be pressed?
> 
> honestly, i don't know how the tivo distinguishes it from regular quickmode change since the play and select portion of it is a valid quickmode change: select [does nothing] - Play (pops up status bar) - Select [enters quickmode] - 7 [bong] - (1-9) [bong].


Missing the final Select at the end, after the 2 numbers?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you attempting this while playing back a recorded show?

That's mostly a requirement...

-KP


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> Are you attempting this while playing back a recorded show?
> 
> That's mostly a requirement...


Also, I've found the first Select-Play combo needs to be hit in fairly quick succession, otherwise it just brings up the QuickMode on/off menu.


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

i am starting the sequence while playing a recorded show (that's why it just keeps turning quickmode on/off). i'm trying to press it as fast as i can, but can only get it to "take" like 1 out of 10 tries. even then i can't tell what i did right.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm way more than 1 out of 10.. I think more than 50/50, but yeah, I think there's some sort of modal issue in the sequence that's necessary. (It doesn't SEEM to be starting with quickmode on or off..)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I figured it out. At least for me. I am now 100% on my TE3 Bolt and Roamio. Maybe 90%. I was aborting early, thinking things failed! They weren't! Now, however... e.g.

While playing a recording at normal[QM] speed
Hit S, then P,
up pops the window, "...Press Select to turn it on[off]."
Hit S. It'll turn QuickMode on[off]. Ignore it. Continue the sequence, ignoring any BONG sounds.
Hit 7, [1..9], S. Bingo! You'll get a message showing the new multiplier.

Sometimes after I complete the sequence, it reverts to the playmode it was in, sometimes it toggles it. I haven't figured out what determines that. Seems fairly random. Maybe the last S toggles it back, but it is timing dependent? And to be clear, it works starting from both normal playback and QuickMode playback, and, if you're curious, with the remote in RF and IR mode.

[edit] One other thing. If you set the multiplier to what it is already set to, nothing happens. No "FastPlay: 1.MultiplierX" message.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

justen_m said:


> [edit] One other thing. If you set the multiplier to what it is already set to, nothing happens. No "FastPlay: 1.MultiplierX" message.


yeah, I knew that part. Slightly annoying.. since I *do* get used to whatever speed I'm at most of the time, but DO switch between 1.5 and 1.9x fairly often.. So sometimes I have to switch back to the other speed and back to make sure I'm at the 'right' speed, and it's not just missing my entry. (You could argue that if I can't tell, then what does it matter? Well, it will matter when I then start missing something if I'm really at 1.9x.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> yeah, I knew that part. Slightly annoying.. since I *do* get used to whatever speed I'm at most of the time, but DO switch between 1.5 and 1.9x fairly often.. So sometimes I have to switch back to the other speed and back to make sure I'm at the 'right' speed, and it's not just missing my entry. (You could argue that if I can't tell, then what does it matter? Well, it will matter when I then start missing something if I'm really at 1.9x.)


Yeah, I don't see the harm in displaying the "current QuickMode speed" dialog on every execution of the SPS sequence, even if no change in speed resulted.


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Missing the final Select at the end, after the 2 numbers?


ok, that's what I was missing: the select at the end. I guess the times it worked, was because I was hitting select again at the beginning of another try of the sequence.

now that I've added the select at the end, I can consistently change the speed. Thanks.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

If I hit the TiVo button to go to the menu while watching something in QuickMode, I've noticed sometimes the Picture In Picture window will revert to regular 1x speed. Interestingly if I go back to full screen video and hit play it will still show QuickMode being active even though it is clearly still at regular 1x speed, but I have to turn it off and back on to get it to function properly. I'm not sure if this is a known issue that I never noticed before using 1.9x all the time where the difference in speed from regular 1x is more obvious.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I haven't gotten this to work on my Romeo Pro running Hydra te4. Are you all saying that it doesn't work on Hydra?


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Furmaniac said:


> I haven't gotten this to work on my Romeo Pro running Hydra te4. Are you all saying that it doesn't work on Hydra?


Correct. I downgraded from TE4 to TE3 for this feature.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Has TiVo Ted said that this will be brought forth to the next (or a near future) T4 release?


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

Furmaniac said:


> Has TiVo Ted said that this will be brought forth to the next (or a near future) T4 release?


Someone tagged him with that question in this thread, but he didn't reply.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> Has TiVo Ted said that this will be brought forth to the next (or a near future) T4 release?





trailmix said:


> Someone tagged him with that question in this thread, but he didn't reply.


Perhaps @TiVo_Ted will be able to provide some insight on TE4 availability of the feature after CEDIA.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

humbb said:


> Repost from the Facebook Live thread:
> Now we just need a KMTTG "SPS Backdoor" pick for this feature (with the variable parameter).


F/U: KMTTG Version 2.n is now available which includes the new "SPS Backdoor" picks for variable QuickMode.


----------



## GGE (Oct 23, 2018)

As someone who watches things at 2.5x the speed this is awesome! This should be a standard thing. How do I get this set up I’m on TiVo Hydra 21.9.2.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

GGE said:


> As someone who watches things at 2.5x the speed this is awesome! This should be a standard thing. How do I get this set up I'm on TiVo Hydra 21.9.2.


This feature isn't currently available on Hydra (TE4). It is only available on TE3.


----------



## GGE (Oct 23, 2018)

tarheelblue32 said:


> This feature isn't currently available on Hydra (TE4). It is only available on TE3.


Aww man, thanks for confirming for me. This would be an amazing feature to add!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

GGE said:


> As someone who watches things at 2.5x the speed this is awesome! This should be a standard thing. How do I get this set up I'm on TiVo Hydra 21.9.2.


Wow, even I can't stand to watch things that fast.. I have to switch between 1.5 and 1.9 depending on content.

(I listen to podcasts at 2x though.)


----------



## GGE (Oct 23, 2018)

mattack said:


> Wow, even I can't stand to watch things that fast.. I have to switch between 1.5 and 1.9 depending on content.
> 
> (I listen to podcasts at 2x though.)


Foreign shows I do have to make it slower, but been trying to crank it up to 2.75 just to save more time

It's still enjoyable - my friends don't get it. I hope TiVo can get this working for TE4.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

GGE said:


> Foreign shows I do have to make it slower, but been trying to crank it up to 2.75 just to save more time
> 
> It's still enjoyable - my friends don't get it. I hope TiVo can get this working for TE4.


Especially since Edge can't be downgraded to TE3


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

GGE said:


> Foreign shows I do have to make it slower, but been trying to crank it up to 2.75 just to save more time
> 
> It's still enjoyable - my friends don't get it. I hope TiVo can get this working for TE4.


wait, you mean you're downloading from tivo and watching via other means right? Because Tivo can only go up to 1.9x. I used to do this with VLC.. but now thankfully use the built in functionality. (But 1.5x for things like some science shows.. faster if I can stand it for other things)


----------



## GGE (Oct 23, 2018)

mattack said:


> wait, you mean you're downloading from tivo and watching via other means right? Because Tivo can only go up to 1.9x. I used to do this with VLC.. but now thankfully use the built in functionality. (But 1.5x for things like some science shows.. faster if I can stand it for other things)


I can't seem to get it past the default 1.3x on my TiVo TE4, but yeah on Hulu/Netflix a chrome extension allows me to edit playback. I may download and watch on VLC occasionally.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

GGE said:


> I can't seem to get it past the default 1.3x on my TiVo TE4....


That's because the SPS code for quickmode speed is not available on TE4, only TE3.


----------

